# A Brand New way to use a flashlight



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I saw this on TV and I like what I see.

http://www.first-light-usa.com/


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Seems too complex. A rail mounted light would still be my choice.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Must be a real pain to get in the holster ;-)


----------

